# WIS record?



## Honky (Sep 26, 2006)

Anybody know where I can find pics of this Wis. record buck that was shot last weekend? I read about it online at the star tribune.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i think someone posted pictures on here.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

it's on here in the Bow Hunting section. It's called 30 pt buck


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

SOme info for you on the buck

http://www.sheboyganpress.com/article/2 ... -of-a-buck


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

What do y'all think: Would this deer qualify as a "typical" deer?

My vote is no.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that's a different deer, I hadn't seen that one


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

triwithzinger said:


> What do y'all think: Would this deer qualify as a "typical" deer?
> 
> My vote is no.


Doesn't matter what you think(not you literally)... It all comes down to deductions. Its certainly typical enough. I've seen some deer that no way looked typical, but however they score them, they find where the antlers were the same on each side.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

> triwithzinger wrote:
> What do y'all think: Would this deer qualify as a "typical" deer?
> 
> My vote is no.
> ...


Impala, triwithzinger meant are the G2 and G3 connected at the base. If they are, then one of the two tines counts as a deduction when you score it as a typical rack. I'm not sure which would be the deduction but i remember this happening to a great buck before that would have been a record. Do a google search of the wayne zaft buck, same scenario as this.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

rossco said:


> > triwithzinger wrote:
> > What do y'all think: Would this deer qualify as a "typical" deer?
> >
> > My vote is no.
> ...


Yup!

That left side is gonna hurt his net as a typical and he doesnt have near enough abnormalities to be a world record non-typ. Im not bashing it at all, as its a phenomenal buck that anyone would shoot in a millisecond.

But, depending on how the panel sees it, hes got definatly one, maybe two large tines there that will count against him in a big way.

Thats why net score is stupid, punish a rack for being unique. Go figure.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Thats why net score is stupid, punish a rack for being unique. Go figure.


That's why I'm a fan of SCI.


----------



## rossco (Jan 18, 2006)

ruger1 wrote


> That's why I'm a fan of SCI.


X2

I think that the Zaft buck is one of nicest looking bucks I've ever seen...if not the nicest and it got hosed by the P&Y panel of scorers.


----------

